# Sunderland A F C



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Harsh, very harsh... :biggrin:

A most amusing relegation awaits....hopefully.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think I'd wish Roy Keane on anyone!


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well,as a SAFC season ticket holder, I am happy about Keane, especially as Kidd is supposed to be his No.2, the main thing is I think he will clearout some of the crap we have playing for us (are you listening Cunningham, Miller and Collins ?). 4 player changes and we are top6 easily, only thing is, is there time in the window to get those players in...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I just can't get over the fact that Niall Quinn was reported as saying they had a "top flight manager" lined up.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The place has never been the same after the departure of Bob Stokoe


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

look at Billy bremner in the background, none too happy is he, as a very young whites fan at the time I remember crying that day

I have a dear friend who's a Makam and usually by now I've had a dozen phone calls on how they are gonna win the leauge this year, so far this season i haven't heard a thing from him, I wonder why?

ever the optimist mr Sykes? I think you'll still be struggling in the new year and praying for the January window to help!

 the wife's a Geordie and we are off up there this weekend, I wonder how many red and white shirts there will be in Eldon square, they always seem to disapear when the black cats aren't doing too well, can't stand the constant jibes I guess.

Interesting article on the bbc about Keano's appointment

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/t...and/5281188.stm


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

pg tips said:


> they always seem to disapear when the black cats aren't doing too well, can't stand the constant jibes I guess.


"Black Cats" makes me laugh almost as much as 'Stadium of Light" - as though there is nothing wrong with just making up your own nickname....

Nick (although you can call me 'Ace' or 'Duke')


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

<shakes keys>


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

nickk said:


> "Black Cats" makes me laugh almost as much as 'Stadium of Light" - as though there is nothing wrong with just making up your own nickname....
> 
> Nick (although you can call me 'Ace' or 'Duke')


 Why is Black Cats funny as a nickname ? It's been the SAFC nickname on and off since the 60s (i've got some supporters club magazines from then with that as the title) and probably earlier - was taken from either a nickname for a miner's lamp or a gun battery at the mouth of the Wear, depending on which story you want to take as gospel. Wasn't made up by the club itself.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I thought the Black Cat stemmed from an incident in the early 1900's when the appearance of a black cat in the changing rooms turned around their form. But what do I know I am only a Smoggy.

It's quite startling what has happened to Sunderland .... I wonder if it too late for the new owners?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great win Keano! who knows they might avoid relegation yet :biggrin:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Great win Keano! who knows they might avoid relegation yet :biggrin:


 Did the 710 tell you to say that? :biggrin:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

_none too happy is he_

Hey Paul, for a second there, I thought you were turning into Yoda (if you say that in your head with the full Yoda stylee!) :laughing2dw:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

How foolish do I look now?

Sunderland Top!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, congrats to Sunderland, Keane and his team! Results always command respect.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

just hope they can hold on to mr Keane,next season,41,000 there at last home game biggest in championship this season.

bowie


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Who would have thought it? SAFC champions of the Championship division









I didn't like Roy Keane as a player, he was petulant and was guilty of some very cynical fouls, not to mention walking out on his country during the World Cup.

But as a manager he seems to have suddenly grown up, not only has he carried himself with gravitas and dignity he has pulled off a remarkable feat of football management.

The thing I like the best? He has turned down the offer of an open-topped bus parade around Sunderland. I despise these corny spectacles (Ashes, Rugby World Cup, Liverpool European cup etc etc)


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats to Roy Keane and the Sunderland team! I, too, never thought I'd be saying that, but the man done good.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Rumour has it Keane has walked.

So endeth his Sunderland Rollercoaster ride!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its official....keane has gone


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

typical.....i hate it when ex-pro's add a soundbite.....especially the pundits that did **** all....enter Jason McAteer



> "I've got friends up in Sunderland and follow closely what goes on at the club and to be fair this doesn't really come as a surprise," he said.
> 
> "It's a pressure-cooker situation up there. Results have been bad and knowing Roy Keane is as volatile as he is when he comes under pressure, I'm not surprised."


twat


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

The comment about Keane under pressure is validated from several sources.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> typical.....i hate it when ex-pro's add a soundbite.....especially the pundits that did **** all....enter Jason McAteer
> 
> twat


 i Shawn man u on saturday help,they say big SAM A is one of the favorites to take over not really Keane on him

bowie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Rumour has it Keane has walked.
> 
> So endeth his Sunderland Rollercoaster ride!


The Tractor boys ain't gonna know what's hit them!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/t...own/8013572.stm

:shout: DEREK! we need a comment from you!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 :biggrin:


----------

